# Asmodus Minikin 120W TC - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

​

Please note tank and juice not included. The pic is just for size reference 


One of the smallest dual 18650 of the market.

Asmodus presents their most adorable mod to date! The Minikin is perfectly pocket-sized mod with temperature control mechanics as well as a deceptive power range of 120 watts!

The Minikin has been announced to have an updated revision of the GX120 chip which features ALL IC components purchased in the USA! This all new chip set combines the dual chip of its predecessors but has now been combined into a single chip. The updated GX120 features hyper power saving capabilities which will elongate the users battery life (at an average of 15 - 30% times longer than any other dual battery mod) and will make you feel as if your mod had three batteries in it! The updated chip will also support Titanium while in temperature control mode and stainless steel while in power mode.

*Product Specifications:*

Dimensions: 55mm W x 75mm H x 22mm D
Accommodates 2x 18650 sized batteries (not included)
Utilizes the GX120V2 Chip
Output wattage range (power mode with support for SS wire): 5.0 - 120.0 watts
Output wattage range (TC mode): 5.0 - 60.0 watts
Temperature control range: 212°F - 572°F / 100°C - 300°C
Atomizer resistance range: 0.1 - 2.5 ohm
Max output voltage range: 7.5 volts
Output peak current: 35.0 amps
Output voltage range: 6.4 - 9.0 volts
Input peak current: 35.0 amps
Display operating current: 25mA
Standby time: 10 seconds
Vaping time: 10 seconds
Work efficiency: 94%

*Safety Features:*

Reverse battery protection
Input high voltage warning
Input low voltage warning
Low resistance protection
High resistance protection
Chip overheating protection

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/minikin-120w-tc-by-asmodus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Ordered !  Cannot wait to receive this


----------



## Sir Vape

You get white bro??


----------



## Kalashnikov

Does it support temp in SS?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Kolashnikov no SS in temp only in power mode


----------



## WARMACHINE

Please can you indicate when you will have more stock ?


----------



## Sir Vape

WARMACHINE said:


> Please can you indicate when you will have more stock ?


Hopefully end of the week or early next week in all colours  There is a limited edition as well but you gonna have to be quick on the draw to get them


----------



## WARMACHINE

Sir Vape said:


> Hopefully end of the week or early next week in all colours  There is a limited edition as well but you gonna have to be quick on the draw to get them


Interesting...is it the olive colour ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Sir Vape said:


> Nope


Nice, it gets even more interesting


----------



## blujeenz

WARMACHINE said:


> Interesting...is it the olive colour ?


Most likely the Storm version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

blujeenz said:


> Most likely the Storm version.


WOW...WOW...I want


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Any chance it came in today ? I need to plan my day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And sold out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05

Rob Fisher said:


> And sold out!
> View attachment 49946


How many did you take Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

NaZa05 said:


> How many did you take Rob?



Only one.


----------



## Jakey

Rob! The gap is going to drive u mad. Dibs on that one should you decide to part with it. Please


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> Rob! The gap is going to drive u mad. Dibs on that one should you decide to part with it. Please



Luckily the limited edition has no gap.  But I'll remember the dibs on the Tiffany Blue one if I decide to let it go.


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> Luckily the limited edition has no gap.  But I'll remember the dibs on the Tiffany Blue one if I decide to let it go.


No no no.  I received my minikin today. Pity ibdidnt knownabout this Ltd edition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

And the VGOD Limited Edition does Temp Control on SS.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> And sold out!
> View attachment 49946


Any idea what the VGOD name is about ?


----------



## blujeenz

WARMACHINE said:


> Any idea what the VGOD name is about ?


Vape God - tricklyfe, juice branding.


----------



## BigGuy

Minikin made a VGOD mod for the cloud blower competition guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Grabbed this off Asmodus' site.. So are all minikins Limited Editions now??


----------



## WARMACHINE

WOW, I thought it was a Chinese product already


----------

